# My First Hollow Form



## WoodLove (Jul 5, 2013)

I know its not finished but Im pretty happy with it and wanted to share with everyone. The vessel is approximately 11-12 inches tall and made from Norfolk Island Pine. I had a "design opportunity" (blowout) for the opening and decided to cap the vessel with a piece of maple burl. The vessel still has to be sanded and dry before I soak it in BLO/mineral spirits. C & C are welcomed. I hollowed it using bowl gouges and a carbide corebox router bit set into a 1/2 piece of weld steel tubing. 

[attachment=27235]


----------



## DKMD (Jul 5, 2013)

Good job, Jamie! As you said, it's not finished yet, but it's already quite a bit nicer than my first dozen... That soak will really pop the color, so I hope you'll post some shots when it comes out of the bath.


----------



## WoodLove (Jul 5, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Good job, Jamie! As you said, it's not finished yet, but it's already quite a bit nicer than my first dozen... That soak will really pop the color, so I hope you'll post some shots when it comes out of the bath.



I definitely will. I want to make sure the MC is as low as possible first. Ill sand it to 500 grit before it goes into the oil soak. then wet sand to 2000 grit afterwards..... then polish it. Its all a learning time for me......

Im just ready to get my boring tool done......


----------



## JonLanier (Jul 5, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> I know its not finished but Im pretty happy with it and wanted to share with everyone. The vessel is approximately 11-12 inches tall and made from Norfolk Island Pine. I had a "design opportunity" (blowout) for the opening and decided to cap the vessel with a piece of maple burl. The vessel still has to be sanded and dry before I soak it in BLO/mineral spirits. C & C are welcomed. I hollowed it using bowl gouges and a carbide corebox router bit set into a 1/2 piece of weld steel tubing.



Always exciting to finish a 'first' time project. Congratulations, I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## phinds (Jul 5, 2013)

Lookin' good !


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 6, 2013)

Jamie - that's a really nice job on a daunting first project. I started hollowing with bowl gouges too... My first 3 or 4 were like hand to hand combat  they also did not come out near this well. Can't wait to see the finished product
Scott


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 7, 2013)

Thats a keeper Jamie. In the beginning people often have trouble getting a pleasing form, looks like you nailed it! My only critique would be to consider a dark wood collar, like wa lnut.it will make a nice contrast and wont compete with the figure of the nip like maple burl might. Well done![/font]


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 20, 2013)

Brovo, Jamie! Like everyone has said, you killed it on your first attempt. I can't wait to see the end result. Like Barry, I'd suggest a contrasting collar on the next one. Either way, I'm super impressed!


----------



## WoodLove (Aug 20, 2013)

I wanted to post pics of it finished but my wife snagged it and wont let me near it....... guess its time to turn another one...... woohoo...... 

Im in the process of moving into a new house and workshop..... ended up purchasing a 14x30 building to make my workshop. it will be a nice change from the 10x18 im in now


----------

